

Ask HN: C – The Good Parts? - danielvf

Is there a recommended book on how to not shoot yourself in the foot with C?<p>I&#x27;m working on my first embedded project, and want to avoid future chaos.  I&#x27;ve read the MISRA C guidelines.
======
loumf
Learn C the Hard Way. If you basically know C, skip forward -- it starts from
nothing, but has some real gems that advanced C programmers would benefit from
going over.

[http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/](http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/)

~~~
danielvf
Thanks! I actually learned C from that guide!

